
The Return of the 1920s - danboarder
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/12/the-return-of-the-1920s/422163/?single_page=true
======
AndrewMBliss
I am from the U.S. I think the American might have forgotten something. All
European American are "Not American". Our ancestors came from Europe and
kicked out the "Real American". We should stop discriminating people with
different ethnicity, religions, etc.

